# hie im new in this. need help identifyin.



## efan (May 5, 2007)

hi can anione tell me what specie is this?

















and also,ive been keeping it for almost a week now and it onli hunts and eats by itself on the 1st 2 daes.. now i have to hand feed it (superworms).. does that indicate any problem with my mantis? isit a full grown adult? male/female?

thnx in advance. cheers.


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

Looks like adult female to me. I'm not sure what the species is... maybe some kind of stamomantis? How did you get her?


----------



## efan (May 5, 2007)

it juz got into my ro0m one morning haha. i assume it flew into my ro0m cuz i live on the 7th flo0r.


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

Oh, I see. Where do you live?


----------



## efan (May 5, 2007)

im from singapore. thhings like these are never to be found in petshops here. lol.


----------



## Christian (May 5, 2007)

I'm into it. Please wait a little.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

> im from singapore. thhings like these are never to be found in petshops here. lol.


Oh awesome. Hmm, so it's probably a native species unless somebody did something naughty. I don't know species all that well... so somebody else wanna help?


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm. It LOOKS like a _Hierodula_ species. Some I have here sent to me as _Rhombodera crassa_ look very similar. Do you agree Christian ?


----------



## Christian (May 6, 2007)

Hi.

I'm somewhat confused with these ones. I tried several papers and also a Google search  , but I cannot ID them properly. The specimen sent to me by Yen Saw seemed to be _Rhombodera crassa_. However, the pair you sent me resembles _Hierodula patellifera_ in most characters, except the more numerous and smaller callous spots on the fore-coxae. As _Hierodula patellifera_ is very variable (and probably identical with _H. bipapilla_), I am not sure about whether your stock is just a variation of _H. patellifera_ or indeed another species. I tend to another species, but I did not find it yet. Maybe it was described subsequently. There are no newer keys for _Hierodula_. I cannot see the coxae of efan's specimen, so a better photo of the fore-coxae would be desireable. Concerning your stock, Rob, please use _H._ cf. _patellifera_ until I know more.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## efan (May 7, 2007)

here's more pics.


----------



## Christian (May 7, 2007)

Ok.

Efan's specimen is _Hierodula patellifera_. I have to figure out now what species is in stock over here.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## efan (May 8, 2007)

heyy thanx Christian


----------



## efan (May 8, 2007)

she surprises me this morning.


----------



## robo mantis (May 8, 2007)

she fertile?


----------



## efan (May 8, 2007)

she's from the wild. laid eggs exactly a week after ive caught her. not sure if she's mated b4 i caught her. :?


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2007)

Wow, nice surprise! I hope she's fertile!


----------



## efan (May 9, 2007)

haha yea i really hope so.


----------



## efan (Jun 2, 2007)

she's fertile alright . :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations!

Looks like the hatchlings are about to touch the bottom.


----------



## Mettler (Jun 4, 2007)

Huh?? A double ooth? Is that normal?


----------



## efan (Jun 5, 2007)

3 ooths actuali. 1 cannot be seen in the pic. each laid around 1-2 weeks apart. SHe died on the day her 1st ooth hatched.


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

> 3 ooths actuali. 1 cannot be seen in the pic. each laid around 1-2 weeks apart. SHe died on the day her 1st ooth hatched.


That's too bad.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2007)

How cool though!  

I found a wild Mantid last Halloween, she just dropped out of the tree right in front of me. She laid 3 ooths as well, and 2 hatched, one hasnt so far but its so small I dont think it will. I was just glad one of em hatched where I could gather them. (the first ooth hatched in my car's trunk during the move to our new house)


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Lucky! I never can find any wild mantids.


----------

